# Noriega Dead at 83



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

Ironically, I watched_ The Infiltrator_ last night and then just read this article today.

Panama dictator Noriega, ousted in U.S. invasion, dies at 83

Another one bites the dust!


----------



## Gunz (May 30, 2017)

We have some Just Cause vets floating around here. Well done, bros.


----------



## RackMaster (May 30, 2017)

There's a whole generation dying before our eyes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2017)

Hope you enjoyed the last 28 years in the clink shitbird.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 30, 2017)

Good fuking riddance.


----------



## Muppet (May 30, 2017)

Um, bye Felecia...

M.


----------



## Topkick (May 30, 2017)

I still chuckle when thinking about
PsyOps driving him to surrender by playing Guns and Roses and the likes very loudly


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 30, 2017)

P


----------

